

Your Fitness App Is Making You Fat, Here’s Why - nireyal
http://www.nirandfar.com/2015/03/fitness-apps-is-making-you-fat.html

======
dredmorbius
The more fundamental problem with most fitness apps is that _they measure the
wrong things_ and _the fitness protocols they promote aren 't effective_.

A piece featured on HN some years back was the Men's Journal article
"Everything You Know About Fitness Is a Lie"

[http://www.mensjournal.com/magazine/everything-you-know-
abou...](http://www.mensjournal.com/magazine/everything-you-know-about-
fitness-is-a-lie-20120504)

At its heart:

_[N]othing on Earth beats the fundamentals, a commitment to regular,
measurable improvement in everything that a gym trainer won't teach, for fear
you'll walk away bored: push-ups, pull-ups, bench presses, squats, dead lifts,
and even such military-seeming tests as just how fast you can run a single
mile._

... that and a slew of perverse economic incentives for gyms, personal
trainers, and now, "fitness apps".

